# Florida Police Video



## tacmedic (Aug 20, 2003)

Hey everyone, I am in the middle of teaching a class and one of my students asked about a video from a FL police cruiser. Apparently sometime last year a female officer made a stop, when she approached the vehicle, the suspect jumped out of his car, puched the office in the face knocking her down and then continued to hit her on the floor. If anyone has the video or knows where I can find that video, please send me a PM. I would like to use it in my future classes.

Thanks


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Tac, its been more than a year since that video came out. The officer got beat so bad she had to have plastic surgery. I think you can get it at your locatal video store if they sell those COPS dvd's that came out a while back. Im not 100% on that one tho


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

Try to get in touch with a DT instructor for the Training Council. They play that video at almost every in service training...


----------



## tacmedic (Aug 20, 2003)

Anyone know who I can try to reach. I would like to use it for our inservice.

Thanks guys


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I believe that incident occurred in Texas, not Florida.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2003)

One of the World's Wildest Police Chases episodes has that clip in it. You might have more luck finding that series on tape rather than the cop episodes, as I dont ever recall seeing that clip on cops. It's a recording of the dashcam.


----------



## tacmedic (Aug 20, 2003)

If anyone out there has this on tape, please let me know. Otherwise it may be difficult to track down the exact video that has it.

Thank you.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

That incident occured about 6 years ago in Carthage Texas, the Officers name is Michelle Jeter (not related to that bastard from NY). The video is hard to find, most public TV shows edit it severly. You may check with Calibre Press, they will have it, however they will require credentials to buy or view it online.


Ken


----------



## tacmedic (Aug 20, 2003)

I was just thinking of calling Caliber Press, I have several other video from them.

Credentials is the easy part.

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

tacmedic";p="35152 said:


> I was just thinking of calling Caliber Press, I have several other video from them.
> 
> Credentials is the easy part.
> 
> Thank you.


I just saw that video in Wild Chases. She pulled over a black guy that had his daughter with him in the car. She checked his license and got a 1-10 - wanted for arrest. She also found half a pound of Marihuana in his car. When she wanted to coff the man, he hit her with his right hand in the middle of her face, knocking her down screaming. He continued to hit her while she was laying down. He even tried to take her gun. Then, before he left, he told her something like: "i'm not going to jail again". Well, he got 60 years in jail for this. She had 40 broken bones in her face. A firendly by-passer stopped, making the black guy jump in his car and drive, with his daughter (about 11 years old).

To bad I didn't tape it, so you could have it from me. :-(


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah i remember that its tragic. in front of his daughter to. he should have gotten life.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

EOD1";p="55054 said:


> yeah i remember that its tragic. in front of his daughter to. he should have gotten life.


Well, 60 years is pretty much life... Fortunately, she recovered very good and from the TV program, you couldn't see any scars or anything .. And she's back in service too. Brave girl!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

ChiefGonzo said:


> EOD1";p="55054 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i remember that its tragic. in front of his daughter to. he should have gotten life.
> ...


yeah he will die in prison (hopefully) but its the point- life w/o possibility of parole just makes a better point. i thought she didn't return to work- ahh post tramatic or something?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

Maybe you're right. Just got the feeling she did. In the TV program, she posed in uniform after the incident telling about the case. Anyway, I have no problem understanding her if she quit!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Although I have all the sympathy in the world for her, learn from her mistakes; her patrol procedures are terrible. Never, NEVER tip your hand with a suspect and tell them you're going to arrest them before you have them in cuffs. Once you have them secured and searched, tell them anything you want. I never had a warrant on someone and simply walked up to them and said "Hey buddy, you got a warrant." It's simply asking for trouble. I had them out of the car and cuffed before they knew what hit them. 95% of the time they were locked up before their head stopped spinning, and the other 5%, well, at least I had some warning before the fireworks began.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

Very true indeed! It was scary to see how she showed him the handcuffs face to face. He knew he was going to jail at that time, and with no backup - she was playing with dynamite approaching him in that way...


----------



## jools (Jul 19, 2005)

In the Line of Duty has this video. Title is "Complacency Can Lead to Tragedy." (Officer Jeter left the deaprtment but is now back on the job.)


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

If this is the same one. She was a texas officer and she did retire after needing plastic surgery. I do beleive the suspect punched her repeatedly in front of his 8 yr old kid. The video could not teach any officer a thing except have vigilance and keep the operator in the MV when on a stop.


----------

